# effect of wrong nozzle on furnace



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I installed a new nozzle on my oil furnace according to the ratings on the sticker inside the cabinet. Its speced for a 1.10 and a 1.00 was installed. 

What is the effect of a smaller nozzle?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Improper fuel delivery.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

In the case of what you posted. Your putting in 14,000 BTUs less heat. If the air wasn't adjusted for the lower firing rate. The flame is cooler then it should be. And the oil may not be burning completely due to too much air/oxygen. This in itself can cause soot to form and collect on the heat exchanger which will insulate it and decrease the amount of heat you get. Along with the sulfur possibly condensing out of the oil. And if it collects in the chimney, when water moisture mixes with it, you get sulfuric acid.

Other then that, not much effect.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A particular burner can be used with a variety of nozzle sizes - this is spec'd in the burner manual, not the furnace manual. Air is usually checked / adjusted whenever a nozzle is changed, even if it's the same size. Some (not many around here) technicians will optimize atomization for a given nozzle size.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> A particular burner can be used with a variety of nozzle sizes - this is spec'd in the burner manual, not the furnace manual. Air is usually checked / adjusted whenever a nozzle is changed, even if it's the same size. Some (not many around here) technicians will optimize atomization for a given nozzle size.


That is not usually true, I have a friend who works at a company where oil burner nozzles are made. A burner can use many different nozzles but the boiler/furnace manufacturer specs which is recommended for their particular product. It depends on the shape and design of the firebox and the heat output design of the unit. 

Nozzles are labeled with GPH, pattern shape and pattern size, in the worst case you could either burn a hole in the firebox or have a blowback. Every single nozzle is tested and a serial number is printed inside the nozzle for insurance purposes.

A 1.00 is just using less fuel than a 1.10 gph, but in may not be as efficient as the 1.10. Which may cause other problems.


----------

